# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  كمك براي پيدا كردن كلاس آموزشي VISUAL C++‎ در تهران

## dr-data

با سلام خدمت دوستان.

كسي آموزشگاه خوبي براي آموزش MFC‌ و برنامه نويسي در vISUAL C++‎ ميشناسه بهم معرفي كنه؟
من رشتم نرم ا فزار نيست و ميخوام به صورت حرفه اي برنامه نويسي MFC‌ رو ياد بگيرم.
خيلي دنبال يه CD تصويري آموزشي خوب گشتم نيست تو بازار، مجبورمم برم كلاس.
برنامه نويسي WIN32 رو تا حد متوسط بلدم.
ترچيحاً حوالي شمالغرب تهران باشه.
مجتمع فني رو ديدم نداره مثل اينكه.

با تشكر

----------


## pe32_64

عزیز به وسیله ی کتاب و یا  EBOOK و یا از اینترنت راحتتر می شه چیز یاد گرفت.
*كلاس رو بی خیال!
*

----------


## dr-data

سلام آقا *pe32_64* جان.
حرف شما كاملاً درسته ولي مي خوام كاملاً اصولي و حرفه اي ياد بگيرم و با توجه به اينكه رشتم كامپيوتر نيست گفتم واسه شروع شايد بهتر باشه يه كلاس برم. البته اگه cd آموزشي خوب گير بياد كه كلاً بي خيال ميشم كلاس رو.
يك  cd آموزشي خيلي عالي براي visual C++‎‎6 دارم فكر كنم اسم شركت سازندش سبا س اگه براي 2008 يا 2010 هم مثل اون گير بياد خيلي عاليه.
من با دستورات و.... C++‎‎ مشكلي ندارم فقط نكته هاي كار در mfc رو مي خوام. چون شنيدم در visual C++‎‎ مثل vb نيست. مثلاً تو vb واسه گرقتن متن خيلي ساده مي نويسيم text1.tex و... وخيلي نكته داره واس يه كار ساده!  درسته اين حرف؟
اگه مثل سوالم در مورد sql شاكي نميشيد  :خجالت:  :بامزه:  ميشه بگيد از كجا ميتونم روند از صفر تا 100 ايجاد پروژه و نوشتن كد و... رو در visual studio 2008  به صورت تصويري پيدا كنم؟ فارسي يا english اصلاً مهم نيست ولي كوتا و مختصر و مفيد باشه تا از اين حالت سردرگمي بيرون بيام و بعدش ديگه حلله، برنامش اصلاً مهم نيست به فرض 3 تا text box داريم و يك button با كليك روي باتن دو عدد جمع و نتيجه در texbox خروجي نشون داده بشه و فايل setup اينو بسازم و..... من اگه همينو كامل گير بيارم نيازي به كلاس ندارم! ولي گير نمياد آخه! گيرم سر اين نكته هاي پيش پا افتاده و ابتداييه كه جايي بهش پرداخته نميشه! و گفتم برم كلاس بهتره! هرچند من كلاً تاحالا هيچ كلاس غير درسي نرفتم!

ممنون.

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

دوست عزیز mfc یه کتابخانه منسوخه شما بهتره با QT کار کنید منابع آموزشی مربوطه رو هم از سایت nokia دانلود کنید کدتون هم cross platform هستش و به راحتی روی سیستم عامل های مختلف compile میشه . امروزه اکثر open source مثال های مربوط به manual خودشون رو هم به QT ارائه می کنند

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

دوست عزیز mfc یه کتابخانه منسوخه شما بهتره با QT کار کنید منابع آموزشی مربوطه رو هم از سایت nokia دانلود کنید

----------


## dr-data

*Delphi_CAT*  عزيز ميشه يه كم بيشتر توضيح بدي؟ QT رو هم تو visual studio  مينويسن؟ كلاً فرقش چيه با mfc؟
همونطور كه گفتم من رشتم نرمك افزار نيست. فقيط نياز به يك زبان برنامه نويسي دارم كه C++‎‎ رو انتخاب كردم و البته نياز دارم تو محيط visual هم برنامه هاي مورد نظرم رو پياده سازي كنم. اگه ميشه يه كم جزئي تر بگيد كه اگه بدردم ميخوره qt رو ياد بگيرم و وقتمو روي mfc نذارم

ممنون

----------


## pe32_64

جناب *dr-data* من یک پیشنهاد خوب به شما دارم.
شما ترجمه ی *++* *Visual c کتاب در 21 روز* رو بگیر ،کتاب خیلی خوبییه

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

> *Delphi_CAT*   QT رو هم تو visual studio  مينويسن؟ كلاً فرقش چيه با mfc؟
> ممنون


به نظر من از QT creator استفاده کنی خیلی بهتره البته add-in واسه visual studio هم هستش .
فرقشون اینه mfc غذا رو دوره سرش چرخونده همه ابزارهایی که در compiler های و کتابخانه های دیگه به راحتی میشه ازش استفاده کرد در mfc بدین صورت نیست ما که رازی نبودیم.
حتی x window و gtk+رو بدون هیچ کم وکاستی می تونید توش بنویسید

----------

